# great lighting idea with CFL



## learnin to gro (Sep 3, 2006)

i havent tried this yet but i am in the process  the cost are as follows
plywood (osb) 7$
plastic light sockets 15 at 2$ a piece =30$
wire about 20ft 10$
and 15 30watt CFLs 5$ apiece
then a male plug adapter that you can attach to the end of your final lead wire
all bought at home depot
now i know at 135$ its not cheap but for those of us looking at heat and simplicity of setup or those with height constraints (me)you get 27000 lumens for 135$ not bad all you need is a drill a 1" paddle bit and to be minimally handy.  
you simply drill 1" holes wherever you want a light then connect wires to the correct terminals to link as many as you like and and then from the face mount your sockets with 3/4 inch screws


----------



## learnin to gro (Sep 3, 2006)

here are some pics


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 3, 2006)

wow this is pretty kool i thinki am going to try to make one but with a lot less lights mayb 5 to 8 of them i wounder if this is a good idea let me know how it works out..

u senior members that check this what do u think of this replacing the hps or mh lighting  let me and of course " learn to gro" know what u think.........

hey learn to gro very good idea compliments to ur creativity on this project


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 3, 2006)

oh yeah one question whats the size of the ply wood u bought just curious


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

That's a decent design there. Kinda pricey and...impractical for my tastes though. 

Mind I scrutinize it some?

There are more affordable CFLs available recently. Packs of two, 26 watt - 1700 lumens - 6500K bulbs for less than $7 at the walmarts of the world. A case of 10 for around $30 (before shipping) can be found online. 

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q...luorescent&hl=en&lr=&sa=X&oi=froogle&ct=title

That hunk of wood is heavy, cumbersome, impractical...and ultimately will serve to keep the heat of the lamps within the grow space. Same goes for those plastic fixtures being as both will be butted against the hottest spot on a CFL...the ballast.

Getting the most out of CFLs is all about proximity. You'd be stuck either raising your plants to the light...or lower that set up down to the plants. As well as, with each fixture in a fixed position, the design lacks the flexibility that is needed to get a CFLs sweet spot focused on a plant. As well as when good growth has occured...those lights are stuck being anchored to the wood and won't be able to be dropped down under the canopy for getting more intense focuses of light on a plant.

Verdict...take it all apart...ditch the wood...strip those fixtures down to being just a socket...seperate the lines so that each light is plugged in separately to a power strip/surge protector. Return those fixtures and then head to walmart where you can buy a bulb base, with a switch and plug included, for about $2.40 each. 

Maybe even just take a saw to the board and separate those columns so that you can prevent the heat of the CFLs from being stuck on that designs ceiling.





The housing comes apart in 30 seconds, leaving just the socket and line. Additionally, each socket has a small bracket on it should one want to mount it to something. (better to just let them hang though)

If though you're hell bent on sticking with it as is...consider getting higher watted CFLs....42, 65, or 85 watts each to compensate for the designs lack of flexibility. 

Ok so...I hope none of what I've suggested gets anyone's panties in a knot. It's a fair design, just heavy in weight and impracticality, with little to no flexibility.

yea yea...I'm sure the design will yield a positive result. I'm also sure that taking it apart and allowing for better flexibility, efficiency and ability to move each light independently will garner a more positive result.


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 3, 2006)

i agree totally with u WILL i thought it was a little bulky my self this is y i mentoned just putting 5 or so in a little space i thought it was a little much but still it was a great idea no critisim on the creativity very good for a small 3 plant grow IMO..........


----------



## learnin to gro (Sep 3, 2006)

hey just thought its a cool idea havent tried but i will.  just for experience i appreciate your ideas will im a newbie so im not offended.  just trying to enlighten. bulky NO i used 1/2 inch osb 30" by 48" but im chopping off to make it 30x30its under 10 pounds not bad but your ideas about heat might be true like i said i appreciate the feedback and will update you on progress im planting in about 2 weeks so ill have more info thanks


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

Heres a short vid with an even shorter shot of the CFLs in use. 

I use this configuration to get seedlings going...I hang it with bungee cords, which...man...screw using chains and or rope/line. Bungees kick ass as a means of support!

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v38/mndless1/?action=view&current=3b2f3840.flv


----------



## ROOR (Sep 3, 2006)

yeah, how cool would it be to put that on a pulley system?!?!!!!....you'd have to hire He-man and Mr.T full-time.....


----------

